# Lowrance HDS units



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I thought I asked this question before but, after doing a search, nothing came up...

On the HDS units, when using the split screen, sonar/chart, how do you switch back and forth to make one or the other the primary screen?

With my 104c, you just hit pages twice and it switches your primary screen (from chart to sonar or, visa versa).

I checked an HDS8 out yesterday and according to the person helping me, it takes five (5) button pushes to accomplish what it takes me two to do now. Anyone??????


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Shoot George ,



If you jumped ship & got a Humminbird 998c SI - the fish would have NO WHERE to hide , the side & down imaging is INCLUDED in the unit price , is a more reliable machine and has the ability to shut OFF the unwanted views you'd least likely use...PLUS:
:fish2:



There's 3 quick select preset buttons for your favorite view screens.
(ONE button push anyone???)
:lol:
What's NOT to like about that???
:evilsmile :fish2:
http://store.humminbird.com/products/341046/998c_SI_Combo

I tried to download the user manual but Navico's damn server is DOA....

*I really DO* think I'm done with Lowrance after MORE than 25 years....



RAS


----------

